# keep my p6 or trade it



## blownsn95cobra (Apr 19, 2009)

im thinking about tradinf my p6 for a SMITH & WESSON 5943 9MM what do you guys think which one is over all better or worth having


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Trade it in on a new Sig P226 or 229.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

blownsn95cobra said:


> im thinking about tradinf my p6 for a SMITH & WESSON 5943 9MM what do you guys think which one is over all better or worth having


04/18/2009 Hey guys my name is jay and i just bought a sig p6 today and I know about the history of the gun where it came from and stuff like that but i didnt shoot it yet and i was wondering what your guys think of my buy and how it shoots and things of the nature of how the gun is over all

You just bought it Jay - What's up with that? :smt120 Don't you like the P6?
Before you trade it in for something else I would suggest test driving a few other pistols before making a decision.

+1 oak1971


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

hey blownsn95cobra , how much you want for it?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

There is not a Smith in production I'd trade a P6 to. Especially an auto loader.


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

What he said ^. I have never fired a SW that was anywhere near as good a shooter as any of my Sigs (P6, P226, P229). The P6 is quickly becoming my favorite, after I pick up the Colt series 70 repro I just ordered I think I will have my P6 refinished and put some of the standard contrast sights on it (the contrast sights are by far my favorite setup)


----------

